# Happy 2nd birthday Beau



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Wow, the older I get the faster time flies 
Hope to get some pictures today but another day of wet yukky weather!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday hunky Beau

Hope you find a fantastic mud hole to splash around in today!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beau!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Beau!!! what did you get for your B-Day?


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beau!
I love the puppy to big guy pictures  I hope he has a great birthday today!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Beau!! Enjoy your special day


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Birthday Beau! Dogs and mud lol!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Two years already!

Happy Birthday Handsome!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome Beau!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome, wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Beau! I hope you have many more. You are a really handsome boy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, Beau got to spend most of his birthday alone. We had grandkids and worked in the garden (Beau does not understand the part of leaving the plants in the ground yet) and went to see a movie......But tomorrow after work we are going to Petco to pick out a new toy or some chewy things....and we have three whole days of training coming up this weekend.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

His name suits him perfectly!
Happy birthday, gorgeous boy!:wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love that last photo, happy birthday handsome boy


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He is sooooooo handsome,,love the mud pic LOL

Happy Woofday and many more!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so terrible! Yesterday was Beau's THIRD birthday and I forgot to celebrate it 
We did play out in the POURING rain tonight and tomorrow is water treadmill day which he really likes.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy 3rd birthday beau. Lots of good looking dogs born this month, thats for sure.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Happy 3 rd birthday, gorgeous boy!

We need new pics!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy #3 Beau!!! He is a very handsome guy :wub:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:birthday: Beau  I agree we need updated pics of the handsome boy


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will work on that one!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Beau. Hope you have fun in the water today!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Beau!

:cake:


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh at first I thought you were having a memory problem, now I see it is just that time moving ever faster.... just noticed the dates.

Happy birthday and many years more. Remember that his fourth birthday will be in 6 months and you should be fine. ;-)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

LOL.......well no I think I was just off a few days....oh I am bamboozled. I was going to get a video of him in the treadmill but he was in rare form today we had to crank it up to 3mph with the high jets on and he was still being crazy wanting to play ......that does not sound like a lot of speed but in shoulder high water with a strong current it is. ....... It was all hands on deck and I came home completely drenched.

And I had even thrown balls to take the edge of BEFORE we went. He is reminding me that 3 is just a number. Came home, grabbed his ball..........


----------

